# Avermedia live gamer hd oder Elgato game capture hd60



## DoonPedroo (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich entschuldige mich wenn ich in Falschem Berreich des Forums schreibe. So zu meiner Frage: Ich hab vor mir eine Capturecard (pci-e) zuzulegen nur weiß ich nich welche ich nähnen soll. Weil es gibt keine eindeutigen Meinungen dazu einige sagen Avermedia ist besste was es gibt andere hingegen elgato. Was hab ich damit vor? Ich will von der Wii U /ps4 streamen.


----------



## TohruLP (15. Dezember 2016)

bei der AVermedia würde ich wenn dann die Lite-Version nehmen. der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die normale Version noch eine Abdeckung auf der Platine und den sinnlosen Aufnahme-Button hat. dafür kostet die Lite-Version 50€ weniger. ansonsten musst du halt wissen, ob dir die 60fps bei der Elgato 80€ mehr wert sind (im Vergleich zur AVerMedia Live Gamer HD Lite). mir wäre es das nicht. weitere große Unterschiede (außer der Software) sehe ich bei den beiden nicht.


----------

